# Desert Hedgehogs



## sizedoesn'tmatter (Jan 24, 2009)

I have been offered some "Desert Hedgehogs" but can't find any info about them or their care. Is anyone familiar with these at all?
Thanks


----------



## quilson_mc_spike (Dec 27, 2008)

jerboa said:


> I have been offered some "Desert Hedgehogs" but can't find any info about them or their care. Is anyone familiar with these at all?
> Thanks


not at all but maybe a tenrec, lesser tenrec?? or a more predictable thing to say would be african pygmy hedgehog which are alot more redily available may i ask what they are asking and if ther are hedgehogs they are solitary and will neede to be kept alone : victory: try to get some or one pic and i should be able to say what speicies it is if not there will be many more people whoo can


----------



## animal addict (Jun 1, 2008)

are they these?

Desert Hedgehog

Desert hedgehogs like to eat insects, scorpions, snakes, and dead animals. When the desert gets really hot, their food supply goes underground. Estivation, or sleeping through the hottest part of summer, keeps the hedgehog alive.
Desert hedgehogs live alone and look around for food at night. They mate once a year between July and September. The female is *pregnant* for 5-6 weeks and gives birth to 2-10 babies. The babies leave their mother after six weeks.
When the desert hedgehog senses that it is getting too hot, it begins estivation. It looks for some place cool and goes to sleep. This usually happens between January and March, the same time as European ones are hibernating. This is because it is hot in the desert at the same time that it is cold in Europe.
The desert hedgehog's body slows down but not nearly as much as it would in hibernation. They will go outside a lot during estivation but they don't do a lot of moving around when they do. They sleep for about a week at a time until they get done with the really hot weather.
Desert hedgehogs don't have really cold weather in the desert. For this reason, they don't really hibernate the same as the European ones do. The desert hedgehogs' bodies do not slow down as much and if it got really, really cold sometime, a lot of them would die because they haven't adapted that well to extreme cold. They haven't needed to.


----------



## quilson_mc_spike (Dec 27, 2008)

ohhhhh ahhhhh i like what i see heehee they are looking like long eared dont they? xoxo


----------

